

Reddit's open source strategy. - rwebb

Thoughts on how its working out?  I can't find any examples of vibrant "powered by reddit" sites.  this is the best one i've seen:<p>http://lipstick.com/<p>the techcrunch technews site is completely empty:<p>http://technews.techcrunch.com/
======
noodle
i got the reddit code up and running for a niche site. didn't do much custom
skinning since i wasn't sure how well the site was going to work out. as it
turns out, it didn't work out too well (though not really because of the
codebase).

imo, the codebase needs cleaning up, still (or at least, the version i
downloaded did). it is very much reddit's source code, not a flexible open
source project.

i haven't checked in a while, perhaps the codebase is cleaner and more sleek
nowadays.

